# Yellowjacket nest!!!!!



## rip18

Our crew found this last week.  I went & took a picture today.  The guy standing next to it is just over 6 feet tall (admittedly I had him stand a little behind the nest & used a short focal length....), but the nest is over 6 feet tall.  This picture was snapped just before one got him...  I had put the camera down when the moment of action came unfortunately....     

Nikon D70, Sigma 28-70 @ 28 mm, f/5.0, 1/100th second, ISO 200.


----------



## gadeerwoman

That thing could put a hurt on you !! Never seen one that big in my life...and hope I never do.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Holy Cow!


----------



## outdoorgirl

Dang!! That is a huge nest!!!


----------



## Trizey

I've never seen any nest come close to being that big.  Do they get that big often?


----------



## MudDucker

I've been tromping around in the woods for quite some time and I've never seen one that even approached that size.  I wouldn't want to be exposed when it got knocked over.  Thats going to be a bunch of made jackets!


----------



## CAL

I never have seen a yellow jackets nest built that way.I have seen plenty of hornets nest built as such.They say when they build their nest close to the ground it will be a hard winter.What about it Mr.Vernon Holt?


----------



## Vernon Holt

Very unique Rip.  I have seen very few above ground Yellow Jacket Nests.  Have never seen one even approaching this size.  Apparantly they have been using the same nest for several years and have just been adding to it each year.

It would be interesting to know if the active brood chamber only involves one segment of the nest, or does the entire nest contain brood.  If that were the case, that nest has the potential to produce into the tens of thousands of Jackets in one summer.


----------



## holadude

I dare you to chuck a rock at it!


----------



## rip18

There seems to be activity at all levels of the nest, so it has the potential to be a very nasty place.  This area was thinned two years ago, so the upper portion of the nest is less than 2 years old (right by a loading deck & road that we worked on last year & we didn't see the nest then either...).

This nest is "only" about 3 feet in diameter at the biggest above ground place & is just over 6 feet tall.  It seems to be built around a standing pine stump.

I've seen one other approaching this size & it was in southwest Georgia.  The portion above ground was only about 8 inches high, but it was bigger than the hood of a truck!


----------



## GeauxLSU

WOW!!!       
Flame thrower!!!!!


----------



## DSGB

Holy cow! That thing is huge!  I'd be tempted to pour some diesel on that thing and put a match to it.


----------



## justme

I would not want to be that close .... Great pic!


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Wow! Thats a lot of hurtin there!


----------



## shadow2

that is unreal... great pic..thanks for sharing


----------



## Bubba_1122

Wouldn't want this because don't want anyone to get hurt.  

But wouldn't it be a great picture to see the nest as the yj's came out after someone fired 4 or 5 shots into it with a Glock. 

(I wouldn't volunteer for either the Glock or the camera shooter). 

But I sure bet they'd come piling outta there.


----------



## Bubba_1122

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Flame thrower!!!!!



Napalm bomb


----------



## Nicodemus

That is truly incredible! Like everyone else, I have never seen one even close to this size. If person were to stumble on to that one it would probably be a lot more severe than a "hurtin"`


----------



## davidhelmly

That thing is unbelievable looking. You would have had a hard time getting me that close to it but it is a great picture.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

nicodemus said:
			
		

> That is truly incredible! Like everyone else, I have never seen one even close to this size. If person were to stumble on to that one it would probably be a lot more severe than a "hurtin"`


Exactly! Where is it located? I'd like to show it to my exwife


----------



## MOTS

WOW! They could kill you quick in a nest that size! A yellow jacket makes a red wasp's sting feel like being bit by a cricket!


----------



## Gadget

Wow........... that's awesome!


thanks for sharing.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Holy Cow!



I agree.  I hate these critters.


----------



## Hoss

Can't say anything that hasn't already been said.  Great find and great photo.  
Rip, I believe you got the job everybody wants.  Get to see some great sights and truly enjoy the outdoors.  Thanks for taking us along.

Hoss


----------



## mikelogg

Truley A National Geographic Moment!!!


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp

Yawza!!!!! Stand at 30yards and hit with #8 shot and RUNNNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## champ

I'd suggest that you may want the DNR to come out and take a look at that. The threat of african bees in georgia is pretty darn scary, considering that they are alot more aggresive and tempermental. Just ask someone from Texas.


----------



## bigswamp

I wouldn't want to bump into that thing...that is one big jacket nest.


----------



## huntnnut

That dudes definitely braver than I am....  If I saw that thing in the woods, I'd be backing away slowly, very slowly....


----------



## leo

*rip18, thats a great pic*

I am leery of the small ones, thats just huge 

Thanks so much for sharing it with us


----------



## Holton

That thing is a monster. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## feathersnantlers

*Need  on Thanksgiving Weekend*

We need that thing on thanksgiving weekend in Athens.

GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU

*Forgot to mention...*

Not sure what his official job is but the guy standing next to that thing is underpaid.  Way underpaid.


----------



## deuce

That is the most awesome looking thing I've ever seen!


----------



## MULE

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Not sure what his official job is but the guy standing next to that thing is underpaid.  Way underpaid.


 I agree, I'd put him up there with this guy.


----------



## StriperAddict

Whats gonna get done with this monstrosity??  Gasoline? Napalm? _NUKES???_


----------



## MOTS

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> Whats gonna get done with this monstrosity??  Gasoline? Napalm? _NUKES???_


For a higher level of excitment use a trash bag and a pair of rubber gloves.....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Lawd, lawd!!!!

The local bullfrawgs had better watch out!!!!

Nice pic.


----------



## bilgerat

WOW!!! thats unreal!!! I didnt know they would build a nest above ground!!! great photo!!!


----------



## WSB

That's amazing, I have seen some that I thought was big but that takes the cake.


----------



## medic1

I think a biologist would be interested in that thing.


----------



## mikel

Talk About Fishbait......wow!!!


----------



## JDARRACOTT

I say ge a few gallons of gas and a match. There is no need for a nest like that on huntin' grounds.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

what county is that thing in.wow


----------



## Jasper

huntnnut said:
			
		

> That dudes definitely braver than I am....  If I saw that thing in the woods, I'd be backing away slowly, very slowly....



Alright Nut, that's easy to say. But methinks the real truth is that you'd be backing away alright...........but it wouldn't be described as SLOW!


----------



## rip18

I can assure you that it is even more impressive in person than it is on the screen!!!

It is in Camden County.

The biologist on the property is very interested in this nest...


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

rip18 said:
			
		

> I can assure you that it is even more impressive in person than it is on the screen!!!
> 
> It is in Camden County.
> 
> The biologist on the property is very interested in this nest...



Yeh, I'm interested in it too, interested in staying ten miles away. Them things are down right mean. One or two will light your rearend up, I can't imagine that many getting mad.


----------



## Jim Thompson

wait until dead of december and push it over


----------



## GeauxLSU

*Boring!*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> wait until dead of december and push it over


Where's the fun in that??!!??


----------



## Jim Thompson

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Where's the fun in that??!!??


none, thats the point on something this massive..when you want to kill a 2000lb bull for steaks do you grab it by the horns and run it down or do you shoot it behind the ear?


----------



## Nicodemus

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> none, thats the point on something this massive..when you want to kill a 2000lb bull for steaks do you grab it by the horns and run it down or do you shoot it behind the ear?



Those steaks would bust all your teeth! I much prefer a steer or tender young heifer for steaks.   

If that nest was in an area where it wasn`t posin` a threat to people or pets, I`d leave it alone. It`s a real marvel of nature and unique in its own right. Plus, there`s a very good reason to get a long range lense for your camera.


----------



## Jim Thompson

nicodemus said:
			
		

> If that nest was in an area where it wasn`t posin` a threat to people or pets, I`d leave it alone. It`s a real marvel of nature and unique in its own right. Plus, there`s a very good reason to get a long range lense for your camera.




same here I cant imagine getting rid of it.  probably rope orange around it and leave it


----------



## GeauxLSU

*Duh!*



			
				Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> none, thats the point on something this massive..when you want to kill a 2000lb bull for steaks do you grab it by the horns and run it down or do you shoot it behind the ear?


Neither.  You encourage someone ELSE to grab it by the horns!  Geez man, haven't you learned anything around here?....


----------



## Bubba_1122

That truly is a marvel of nature.

I appreciate you sharing that.


----------



## HMwolfpup

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Exactly! Where is it located? I'd like to show it to my exwife



that's what I was going to say....you beat me to it


----------



## gadeerwoman

Imagine what a beer would do to your admiration for this thing..........hey bubba, watch this!


----------



## Jasper

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> Yeh, I'm interested in it too, interested in staying ten miles away.


----------



## GeauxLSU

*If we're on the same page....*



			
				THunter said:
			
		

> I likes the way you think, Phil.
> 
> THunter


Then we'll never having any fun unless we bring somebody else along.  I vote for Jim....


----------



## the HEED!

Good Giggly!!!!!!! I bet you can hear the humming before you get near it!


----------



## Fireman

what a nest


----------



## letmeoutside

feathersnantlers said:
			
		

> We need that thing on thanksgiving weekend in Athens.
> 
> GO JACKETS!!!


----------



## BassWorm

I'd sure like a pic of the animal that built that. I've never seen yeller jackets above ground.
Also like the previous post, " a few beers and, hey bubba, watch this."


----------



## Ricochet

Holy cow!


----------



## rip18

Bassworm -

Ask & ye shall receive....


----------



## shaggybill

Two stings from those little devils sent me into anaphylactic shock this past Saturday while I was out in the woods. Fortunately, I made it back to the house and on to the hospital before the symptoms got bad. Scary stuff. Now I have to carry epi-pens with me everytime I go out.


----------



## Mistrfish

rip18 said:
			
		

> Bassworm -
> 
> Ask & ye shall receive....



Those look like hornets but i may be wrong.


----------



## DDD

Nope, those are yellow jackets.  Hornets have a thicker body, the yellow jacket is distinguished by his skinny body.

This has been the problem that the Yellow Jackets, (a.k.a. The Metro Atlanta Trade School) has experienced in Athens and at home, they are too skinny and therefore, can not run with the big DAWGS.


----------



## marknga

"This has been the problem that the Yellow Jackets, (a.k.a. The Metro Atlanta Trade School) has experienced in Athens and at home, they are too skinny and therefore, can not run with the big DAWGS.     "


       

How true! Go DAWGS!


----------



## Nicodemus

Rip, that is an exceptional photo of those little warriors!  How did you get that pic without gettin` eat up?


----------



## Bubba_1122

Think I"ve read in past posts that Rip has a 600mm lens that he uses with a 2X teleconverter. 

That's what I'd a been using if I wanted to capture dem yeller jackets in a pic.

I'd a been shooting the pic from the next county.


----------



## rip18

Unfortunately even with the 600 mm & 2x converter, my minimum focal distance was too long to get a decent shot.  I put on the 70-300 @ 300 and EASED VERY SLOWLY up to an active entrance...


----------



## NoOne

ttt


----------



## Bubba_T

That is definately worth another look. 

Scary.


----------



## Gadget

set my (running) chainsaw down right on top of a nest last weekend, the results didn't feel good at all, 10-15 stings.


----------



## buckmaster77

*common*

these things are becoming more common in this neck of the woods. Last year we paid a bee expert to remove 1 at my mother's house. It was in a old 8x10 metal shed there was about enough room inside left to put a basketball. It took him 3 trips to kill them all and a day to remove nest. also we had 4or5 more on the news that year, one filled a dump truck cab.


----------



## Gagirl77

holadude said:


> I dare you to chuck a rock at it!



That is what I was thinking......
Geez...... that thing is huge!!!!


----------

